# MUDDY GRAS 2012



## OUTCASTS (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally got confirmation on date and location anyone else going?

So they did away with north and south and having just a muddy gras CENTRAL and in their words one huge party. Its Feb 2-5 at Tree Offroad Park in Alto, Texas.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea general sams is doing their own thing,it is still going to be good though. Feb 16-19


----------



## OUTCASTS (Dec 2, 2011)

Glad to hear!! Gator run doing one in march sometime. I went to their version last year and it was very unorganized. Scheduled events that never took place. Good intentions bad executions

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## telly4u2 (Dec 10, 2011)

*General Sams*

Where is General Sams located!!! and what is going on that weekend!!! I'll be in for that!!!:bigok:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm going to try and make it to trees. When or if I get the time secured I'll let y'all know.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## OUTCASTS (Dec 2, 2011)

Got a whole group going. Actually got family driving in from Michigan for the ride. Been tradition for 4 YRS NOW. Holler if you make it we can meet up and have some beers.!!!!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> Yea general sams is doing their own thing,it is still going to be good though. Feb 16-19


I'll probably be there, not sure if my brute will go, but will probably carry the other half's 05 brute up there with us and I'll probably spend most of the time riding around with my father in law in his CJ7 (which by the way has 2.5 tons under it with some of the biggest agriculture tires I've ever seen, stretched body, and a built 454 tucked under the hood...) Cant miss it, its painted black and wheels/rollcage all painted grabber green.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I have school in MS so I cant make any of the Muddy/Mardi Gras rides unless Tower Trax or Red Creek do one.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

telly4u2 said:


> Where is General Sams located!!! and what is going on that weekend!!! I'll be in for that!!!:bigok:


General SAMs is located in Huntsville, Texas. It is muddy GRAS a 4 day party in the mud


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I'll probably be there, not sure if my brute will go, but will probably carry the other half's 05 brute up there with us and I'll probably spend most of the time riding around with my father in law in his CJ7 (which by the way has 2.5 tons under it with some of the biggest agriculture tires I've ever seen, stretched body, and a built 454 tucked under the hood...) Cant miss it, its painted black and wheels/rollcage all painted grabber green.


If you do come up there stop by our camp or look for my bike so we can hook up and do some riding. I will be there on the morning of the 16th around 5:30 am


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright sir will do.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I got all my parts. So my bike will be ready, now all I have to worry about is getting the money together. If that happens my crew will be at mud fest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll probably be there, not sure if my brute will go, but will probably carry the other half's 05 brute up there with us and I'll probably spend most of the time riding around with my father in law in his CJ7 (which by the way has 2.5 tons under it with some of the biggest agriculture tires I've ever seen, stretched body, and a built 454 tucked under the hood...) Cant miss it, its painted black and wheels/rollcage all painted grabber green.

I will keep an eye out for that jeep as well


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> I'll probably be there, not sure if my brute will go, but will probably carry the other half's 05 brute up there with us and I'll probably spend most of the time riding around with my father in law in his CJ7 (which by the way has 2.5 tons under it with some of the biggest agriculture tires I've ever seen, stretched body, and a built 454 tucked under the hood...) Cant miss it, its painted black and wheels/rollcage all painted grabber green.


 
you should see the ones we have over here that me and ma boys have build. i will post some pics for yall!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^i have cousins in La, I know all about it lol. The deal with the father in laws is I've never seen a tractor tire like he has...no clue where he found them.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## OUTCASTS (Dec 2, 2011)

Big smo will be the performer at muddy gras central at Alto. Will be there all 4 days

Sent from my time wasting device via TapaTalk


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

I will be going to general sams hopefully get to me some of you guys. We have a big group going.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It will be nice to ride with some of y'all, have not been able to ride that much this summer but hopefully that will change this winter.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The count down is on 8 more days till the 4 day party at General SAMs is there a head count of who will be going up there?


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

Me and one of my buddys on here will be the we will have to meet up. I have a lime green brute with a radio on the front rack with lime green speakers and mudinmyblood blood stickers on the front fenders


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

07limegreenbrute said:


> Me and one of my buddys on here will be the we will have to meet up. I have a lime green brute with a radio on the front rack with lime green speakers and mudinmyblood blood stickers on the front fenders


I'll keep an eye out for your bike


----------

